# Audiocontrol 2XS



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I did a search but didnt really come up with a ton of info on this unit.

I recently got this unit in trade and was wondering everyones thoughts on it, I mainly wanted it to Crossover my mid bass speakers and liked the idea that it comes with a 90hz module installed but can easily be changed with something as simple as a little math and 6 resistors

Basically just want your guy's thoughts on this piece if you have any experience with it please

Thanks all
Tinctorus


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

tinctorus said:


> I did a search but didnt really come up with a ton of info on this unit.
> 
> I recently got this unit in trade and was wondering everyones thoughts on it, I mainly wanted it *to EQ my mid bass* speakers and liked the idea that it comes with a 90hz module installed but can easily be changed with something as simple as a little math and 6 resistors
> 
> ...


I don't know what you think a 2XS is, but it is *not* an equalizer, it's just a 2-way active crossover with subsonic, nothing more or less than that!


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Candisa said:


> I don't know what you think a 2XS is, but it is *not* an equalizer, it's just a 2-way active crossover with subsonic, nothing more or less than that!


Yeah I realized after I posted that I said EQ but meant crossover...Sorry

Either way I think it may work for what I need it to do


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Basically, it's a bandpass crossover and a high-pass crossover. AudioControl crossovers have 1 downside (I have an EQX and a 4XS myself): you can't create gaps or overlaps since there's 1 module for both the low-pass of the bandpass crossover and the high-pass.
I solve this by using frequencies that I also have on my equalizer, so I can cut to create a gap or boost to create overlap.


----------

